# Q re STT/STJ car barge & grocery



## LisaRex (Jan 9, 2015)

We're leaving for STJ in 8 days (Woohoo!) and for the first time we're using Amalie Car Rental.  It was pretty expensive (~$650 for the week + $60 RT for the car barge), but will still ultimately cost less than the Westin Ferry + OConnors. 

One of the benefits of getting our car on STT is the ability to stock up on groceries on STT instead of STJ, as we found the prices on STT to be significantly lower than STJ.  Our plane doesn't land until 4:15, so we plan on making a beeline to the nearest grocery, stocking up, and then heading to Red Hook to take the car barge over to STJ.  

Some questions:

1) I've heard that Cost-U-Less is the best grocery store on the island now that Marina Market has closed, so we plan on heading there on the way to Red Hook.  About how far from STT is CUL?  Is it easy to find? I can find the address online but am having trouble finding a map service that includes the VIs.  

I also read that we'll have to bring our own bags because they (like Costco) only provide half-cartons.  I'll be sure to bring some.

2) From Cost-U-Less, we plan to head to Red Hook for the car barge.  How far away is that from C-U-L?  Are there signs to Red Hook or should we find directions somewhere? 

3) Once at Red Hook, is the car barge dock clearly marked? Is it right there where the passenger ferries take off?

4) Car barges leave every half hour, but they say to arrive 25 minutes in advance.  Is that truly the case?  I seriously doubt we'll get on the 5:30pm ferry, but hoping to make the 6:00 one.  The last one leaves at 7:00pm so if our plane is delayed, we need to know if we can arrive at 6:55 v. 6:35pm.

5) Have there ever been so many cars that you have to wait til the next ferry?  

6) Do you purchase tickets into the building where the passenger ferry tickets are sold, or do we pay on board?  Is it cash only?

7) I assume you don't tip the car barge folks, right? 

8) Any other tips you feel compelled to share?


Thanks for your help! This will be our third trip to STJ but only our first using the car barge and I'm stressing a bit.


----------



## natarajanv (Jan 9, 2015)

The whole STT island is only 13 miles by 6 miles, so it doesn't take long to get to any place.

1. CUL is about 15 minutes from STT. It is easy to find. Google maps can find it on your Iphone/android phones. Yes no bags, like Costco....

4. We went to the barge few minutes before ferry departure, and if they have a spot they accommodate you. When you board ask for return timings, because it is not posted and you can plan accordingly.

5. Yes, one guy got a prepaid roundtrip ticket and got on the wrong barge. He then has to get out and wait for the next one. That is why people recommend not to get RT ticket. We got a RT to save $10.....

6.on board , cash only.

7. no tip

K-mart has the best price for Cruzan and some groceries. Cruzan was $7.99 in K-mart, $8.49 in CUL, $12.49 in DT Amalie, and $14.95 at STT Airport. 

Rent a car @avis Seaborne . we paid about $150 cheaper than STT and even got a full size car. To be exact, paid $358.00 including taxes for 10 days. Use Costco coupon codes. One person can take a taxi from STT to avis for $7 to pick up the car, while other can get the luggage.

We just got back few days ago....

Have fun.

ONE Last thing: You need to back up the car in reverse to load your car in the barge. This was a little bit trickier. There was one youtube video which I checked before we left, so I was pre informed....


----------



## natarajanv (Jan 9, 2015)

If you have time try this. We liked it.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149497


----------



## Tia (Jan 9, 2015)

There is a new market open where Marina Market was, read about it on TripAdvisor. Cost U Less is fine, somethings are large quantities only. Plaza Extra is a regular grocery store a short drive further in the same strip mall Tutu as Kmart


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for everyone's input.  We will check out the Marina Market alternative.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing these unknown tidbits.


----------

